# Phoebe!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been neglecting Phoebe pictures, so here are some from today of the wild child. She was, of course, up to her usual antics.... such as playing with Harleigh's pool and attacking my cell phone. Good thing she's cute =)

Messing with the pool..

















































She found something interesting in the pool and was deciding whether she wanted to pounce or not, lol. She decided against it in the end 

















Trying to attack my cell phone - crazy cat.

















Unfortunately, that is all I got. She wasn't being very cooperative and posing for the camera.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

She looks like a total trouble maker to me. LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Phoebe has beautiful markings.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love calicos shes lovely


----------

